# من جرب المجرب حلت به الندامة



## shannenms

Another line from Hafez in Arabic, Please translate it:

هرچند کازمودم از وی نبود سودم
من جرب المجرب حلت به الندامه

Thank you.


----------



## xebonyx

This looks like Farsi to me. Maybe you can repeat your question in the "Other languages" forum.


----------



## shannenms

The first line is Persian, which I know the meaning( Persian is my native language), the second line is surely Arabic.

Thank you.


----------



## Mahaodeh

It says "that who tries the experienced becomes sorry/will regret it".  I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## cherine

Maybe it means "you shouldn't try something that was tried before"?

Shannenms, would you give us the meaning of the Persian line? Perhaps it can help us put the Arabic line into context and give you a better translation.


----------



## elroy

Perhaps it means something like "if you try to put someone with a lot of experience to the test, you'll only regret it" - meaning that you'll end up making a fool of yourself for daring to challenge someone who is an expert at something.

Just a guess.


----------



## shannenms

cherine said:


> Maybe it means "you shouldn't try something that was tried before"?
> 
> Shannenms, would you give us the meaning of the Persian line? Perhaps it can help us put the Arabic line into context and give you a better translation.


 
The Persian line goes:
"Although I tried, I didn't take benefit from her" or " ..., I couldn't get better of her"

Thanks.


----------



## elroy

In that case, could it mean "Whoever attempts what has already been attempted before (with no success) will regret it"?


----------



## shannenms

I can remember that my commentary book on Hafez mentioned this line a famous Arabic proverb.
Sorry for my horrible English.


----------



## cherine

shannenms said:


> The Persian line goes:
> "Although I tried, I didn't take benefit from her" or " ..., I couldn't get better of her"


Thanks for providing the translation, it helps clarify the meaning.


elroy said:


> In that case, could it mean "Whoever attempts what has already been attempted before (with no success) will regret it"?


I agree with this translation, Elroy.

Together, the two verses seem to mean that the poet shouldn't have tried _again_ with that woman [he loves] because he didn't take any benefit and only ended up regretting.


----------



## shannenms

Thank you Cherine, you are always kind and helpful!
If you are interested in it, I can give the four first lines of the poem which is alternatively in Arabic and Persian to get the better concept of the line.


----------



## cherine

Yes sure, as long as you provide a translation of the Persian line 

And you're welcome. Actually we couldn't come to the answer without the collective brainstorming: Maha, Elias and myself, and of course you, with the help you provided with the Persian line


----------



## shannenms

The poem begins with:
از خون دل نوشتم نزدیک دوست نامه
انی رایت دهرا من هجرک القیامه

دارم من از فراقش در دیده صد علامت
لیست دموع عینی هذا لنا العلامه

[the lines in this thread]

پرسیدم از طبیبی احوال دوست گفتا
فی بعدها عذاب فی قربها السلامه

گفتم ملامت آید گرگرد دوست گردم
والله ما راینا حبا بلا ملامه

حافظ چو طالب آمد جامی بجان شیرین
حتی یذوق منه کاسا من الکرامه

The Persian lines say, respectively:
1-I wrote to my beloved a letter by blood of my heart 
2-I have 100 signs in my eyes on account of her seperation
3--I asked a medicine about how my beloved is doing
4-I told myself that there would surely reproach if I tried to see her.
5-When Hafez is in the mood of drinking a cup of wine to his beloved.

@Cherine:In the last line, your name is beautifully used to convey an ambiguity, I don't know if you can get it!


----------



## WadiH

elroy said:


> Perhaps it means something like "if you try to put someone with a lot of experience to the test, you'll only regret it" - meaning that you'll end up making a fool of yourself for daring to challenge someone who is an expert at something.
> 
> Just a guess.


 
I would go with this interpretation as well, but adapted to the context of love.


----------



## cherine

*Mod note:*
*The discussion about the reasons why Hafez mixed Arabic with Persian in his poems now has its own **thread**, to keep this one for the translation and explanation of the verse we have.*


----------



## mkececi

Men cerrabe’l-mücerrabe hallet bihi'n-nedâme(tü, -h)(من جرّب المجرّب حلت به الندامة) (Denenmiş olanı deneyen pişman olur). Hâfız Şîrâzî, Gazeller, 426.

Whoever tried the tried, will repent having tried. Hafiz, Ghazals, 426.


----------



## fdb

You might be interested to know that there is an entire article on this "bilingual poem by Hafez":
A BILINGUAL POEM BY ḤĀFIẒ on JSTOR
(jstor access necessary)
The author points out that the half-verse cited in the title of this thread is an Arabic proverb, cited already by al-Maydaanii, and that it is quoted also in a poem by Ruumii.


----------

